# Whats your favorite motherboard of all time?



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2012)

I've been looking through all the motherboards i've had in my hands over the years and i been wanting to get my hands on some great boards to toy with again. 

i really cant decide so i thought i would ask your opinion. 

*simple question...

what is your favorite motherboard(s) of all time and why?

any socket, AMD or Intel*


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 23, 2012)

either my Lanparty Expert or my EVGA E760


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 23, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> either my Lanparty Expert or my EVGA E760



Same things came to my mind.  DFI LANParty NF4 SLI-DR, Socket 939. With an Opteron 165/170. Oh how I miss Lanparty! They really killed themselves off with the P and X series.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 23, 2012)

i still have a lanparty P45.love the board as well just cant remember how to overclock the old intels anymore..


----------



## LagunaX (Jan 23, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Same things came to my mind.  DFI LANParty NF4 SLI-DR, Socket 939. With an Opteron 165/170. Oh how I miss Lanparty! They really killed themselves off with the P and X series.



Ditto.
However my current Asus P8P67 Vanilla hasn't failed me yet!


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 23, 2012)

ASUS x38 Maximus Formula

Reason:  Because I bought it from you 

But seriously, it's bullet proof, an amazing overclocker, and all the features without all the fluff.  Hell, I even bought a second one!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> ASUS x38 Maximus Formula
> 
> Reason:  Because I bought it from you
> 
> But seriously, it's bullet proof, an amazing overclocker, and all the features without all the fluff.  Hell, I even bought a second one!



one of my favs for sure. ANY asus board from that era, p5k3, p5e3, maximus, rampage, blitz, commando, etc. all greats


----------



## MightyMission (Jan 23, 2012)

Foxconn Destroyer!
that thing could allow me to get equal cpu-nb frequencies to the clock frequencies(4ghz/4ghz)
beast of a board


----------



## radrok (Jan 23, 2012)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> DFI LANParty NF4 SLI-DR, Socket 939



This , it still has a couple of 7800 GTX plugged in, I remember I had to manually switch the PCIe lanes for SLI


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 23, 2012)

The Abit NI8 SLI 775!

Reason: For 15 months of temps reaching 130 deg F at times with NO AC, this board WOULD NOT DIE! It even OCed my Pentium D 805 to 4Ghz!!

One of the best boards I ever owned


----------



## Frick (Jan 23, 2012)

Abit NF7-S for Socket A and Abit BE6 and/or BE6-II for slot 1. I once got an Athlon 64 3000+ (Venice) to 2.7Ghz with a Asrock Dual-Sata2.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2012)

funny that no one has said any boards from the past year or so.


----------



## erocker (Jan 23, 2012)

Asus Crosshair IV. Worked perfectly, even had very good onboard sound which I really miss.


----------



## Frick (Jan 23, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> funny that no one has said any boards from the past year or so.



To me classic means 5 years old or more. 

Plus I'm not much of an overclocker or tweaker anymore, I just don't have a need for it.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Jan 23, 2012)

Abit Ic7-MAX3


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2012)

well lets do any board from any time.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 23, 2012)

my old 775 mobo, Gigabyte EP45 DS4P






8 USB ports, overclocks well with the F8 BIOS and on mobo reset, power and Clear Cmos buttons


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2012)

great.... more pics please!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 23, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> funny that no one has said any boards from the past year or so.



A good board last looong. I'm very happy with my GB UD7 but my Abit IP35 PRO never gave me problems in the past 4-5 years running 4 GHz. Ask again in three years


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 23, 2012)

I loved my P6X58D Premium. Probably the first and last board I'll ever have that had zero voltage fluctuation regardless of load. With my older boards they all just sort of blend together, didn't really feel too different from each other. The tech in my current P8P67 EVO though really stands out. Been enjoying the fan control and the whole UEFI thing in general.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> The Abit NI8 SLI 775!
> 
> Reason: For 15 months of temps reaching 130 deg F at times with NO AC, this board WOULD NOT DIE! It even OCed my Pentium D 805 to 4Ghz!!
> 
> One of the best boards I ever owned



Oh how I miss Abit


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 23, 2012)

Asrock 775i65G






Q6600 + AGP + DDR

Great way to upgrade to s775/Core2Q and migrate existing GPU and DDR


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Asrock 775i65G
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/photo/775i65G.jpg
> 
> ...



terrible 20pin placement though


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 23, 2012)

Gigabyte EP45-UD3P so bad ass I bought two, in fact both of them are still running E8400's at 3.6 tho ive passed them on to family members.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 23, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> terrible 20pin placement though



LOL that is what I thought on my HTPC board ATM


----------



## scottsche (Jan 23, 2012)

Asus A7V8X (still going strong)


----------



## theJesus (Jan 23, 2012)

EVGA 680i and 780i, even though I had to RMA the 680i a billion times.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 23, 2012)

theJesus said:


> EVGA 680i and 780i, even though I had to RMA the 680i a billion times.



I rocked a XFX 680I SLI board for a while, It was OK but OCed for shit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2012)

i had 3 evga 680i's at one point in time... all running q6600's with tri-sli 8800gtx's


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 23, 2012)

theJesus said:


> EVGA 680i and 780i, even though I had to RMA the 680i a billion times.



I have a Evga 680i laying around somewhere and it was the worst board I ever owned.

Back on the topic of awesome boards, My A8N-sli Deluxe ran my Opty165 @ 2.8 for 6 years before being retired for one of the e8400/p45's.
Cant believe that cheesy asus fan never blew up.


----------



## theJesus (Jan 23, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I rocked a XFX 680I SLI board for a while, It was OK but OCed for shit.


Mine got my Pentium D 805 and my Core 2 Duo e7200 each to 4ghz.  That was on the 680i and 780i respectively I think.  The 780i was basically the same thing, just with PCI-E 2.0

Anyways, the 680i was my first board and I learned to OC on it, so it'll always be remembered fondly, even if it was a buggy bastard at times.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 23, 2012)

MSI Neo4 Platnium (Socket 939).  It had a rough start (would kill the battery in a matter of a week) but once they got that problem ironed out, it has been running flawlessly for 6.5 years now.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 23, 2012)

Sapphire PC-A9RD580Adv


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2012)

CrackerJack said:


> Sapphire PC-A9RD580Adv



like many people i liked the white sapphires


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 23, 2012)

*ASRock 4CoreDual-SATA2 R2.0*




Has worked flawlessly since day 1, with almost every combo of hardware possible, and when I thought there was nothing else I could do with it - BAM! - modded BIOS that added support for 4GB DDRII, better PWM signal for the cooler and total R0 45nm CPU support (for some reason, Wolfdale pentiums and the E7600 weren't supported :\ ).


----------



## Grings (Jan 23, 2012)

Asrock 939DualSata2

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=939Dual-SATA2

It had full speed AGP and PCI-E ports, which saved me having to buy a new video card and mobo/chip all at the same time.
I think you could also add a board with an AM2 socket and DDRII slots
ULI's Chipset designs were all pretty awesome, shame Nvidia bought them, especially as they pulled out of the motherboard chipset business soon after.


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 23, 2012)

ASUS P5E X38.
Bought it and later found out you can BIOS mod it to Rampage X48. Damn good board, absolutely nothing wrong with it.

or 
EVGA X58 Classified E760. 
Do I even need to start? Only bad thing was the price. Also the best looking board I have had. 


I can't decide which one, both were equally impressive in their price buckets.


----------



## LagunaX (Jan 23, 2012)

Well to post again my fav's all have been the ones I've kept:

DFI Lan Party - 'nuf said

Asus P5K series - unusually stable, decent overclocks, great FSB.

Foxconn Mars - Active NB cooling fan, rock solid stability - still powers my golden e8500 @ 4.5ghz.

Asus P8P67 - UEFI, great overclocker, CPU Voltage offset - you can idle at stock and ramp up to whatever you need for your overclock.

Got a MIVE matx I haven't played around with yet though...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 23, 2012)

Frick said:


> Abit NF7-S for Socket A and Abit BE6 and/or BE6-II for slot 1. I once got an Athlon 64 3000+ (Venice) to 2.7Ghz with a Asrock Dual-Sata2.



We can make that happen :3 I have a NF7-S that's just sitting around. I got the proc to 3.9 ghz once!


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh and as requested, pic. Beats the hell out of P5E in looks, so I pick the Classified.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2012)

dont get me started with the classified pics... i'll pull out some of my SR2 pics


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 23, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> dont get me started with the classified pics... i'll pull out some of my SR2 pics


----------



## jgrahl (Jan 23, 2012)

SOYO P4S Dragon Ultra and SOYO P4I Fire Dragon  These both had all the features you could ever want.  I owned both, but they were stolen.  I still have some bits and pieces of the accessories.  There were many other boards too over time.

link to a review of them both

http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Soyos-P4I-Fire-Dragon--P4S-Dragon-Ultra--P4-i845D-and/


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 23, 2012)

Daym, you win!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 23, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120123/Capture185.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120123/Capture186.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120123/Capture187296.jpg



I think you buying those went something like this

"Hmm I can get a new car, or two Sr2s... Sr2s it is!"


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2012)

well i had 9 at one time... but i didnt want to brag about it


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 23, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> well i had 9 at one time... but i didnt want to brag about it



O_O Why would anyone ever need 9 of those beasts?


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 23, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> O_O Why would anyone ever need 9 of those beasts?


Pr0n torrents  (seeder/source!) 

++++++++++++

No kidding, nice rigs! Not just heavyweight machines, but nicely set up too!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 23, 2012)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Pr0n torrents



That's what T1 and 20TBs are for :3


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2012)

back on the topic....

surprised to not see more gigabyte boards in here


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 23, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> well i had 9 at one time... but i didnt want to brag about it



Is your employer accepting resume's


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2012)

i run my own business. 

i built SR2 machines for NOAA to run weather prediction scenarios. 

i also built and sold SR2 machines to run OSX for mac people looking to have the fastest mac on the planet. 

my personal machine was built to run crysis maxed out though


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm enjoying my Crosshair V.


----------



## Cybrnook (Jan 23, 2012)

Hands down the ABIT AB9 pro. Clocked all by 775 chips to great lengths, never had any hiccups.

http://www.abit.com.tw/page/en/motherboard/motherboard_detail.php?pMODEL_NAME=AB9+Pro&fMTYPE=LGA775


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 23, 2012)

Of all time.... Hmm I would say the 3 ASUS Rampage II Gene's I had. All were rock solid!! Next would have to be my Evga Classified E759. I remember I found a guy on OCN who straight traded me for one of my Rampage II Gene's! It was legit. Sexy board. As far as older boards.....I am not sure. I really liked my ASUS P6T Vanilla. All the MSI boards I've had have been solid, just not the best overclockers. 

ASUS Rampage II Gene
ASUS P6T
eVGA Classified E759
MSI K9A2 Platinum
Gigabyte 965P-DQ6 !!!!!

I'll remember some others soon haha. I've had way to many builds.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 23, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> [url]http://www.asrock.com/mb/photo/4CoreDual-SATA2%20R2.0%28m%29.jpg[/URL]
> Has worked flawlessly since day 1, with almost every combo of hardware possible, and when I thought there was nothing else I could do with it - BAM! - modded BIOS that added support for 4GB DDRII, better PWM signal for the cooler and total R0 45nm CPU support (for some reason, Wolfdale pentiums and the E7600 weren't supported :\ ).



i also had that board


----------



## ERazer (Jan 23, 2012)

GA-EP45-UD3R with q9550 BEST EVER! nuf said


----------



## xrealm20 (Jan 23, 2012)

Abit-BP6... Dual socket 370 w/ 366mhz celerons overclocked to 550...


----------



## 50eurouser (Jan 23, 2012)

Iwill XP333-R 





Asus P4P800 SE





Legendary Abit BE6-II


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 23, 2012)

Actually mine, die hard motherboard ! The first Rampage Extreme x48 


Sometimes a bit unstable when overclocking RAM.










Asus Pinot Noire, working sample but never been produced








Striker 2 extreme nvidia 790i by asus








Asus MemPipe, same end of the Pinot Noire


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2012)

asus has the eyecandy with performance and features to match


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 24, 2012)

ASUS A8N-SLI Premium!






Can't forget the ASUS A8R32-MVP Deluxe either.

Damn man, really makes me want to go back in time. Unboxing those were amazing!


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Jan 24, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> asus has the eyecandy with performance and features to match



Indeed, especially in the S775 era. Now the ROG series are equally good.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 24, 2012)

My current board isn't to shabby  Z68 platform for $100.  Comes with 2 SATA 3 and 2 USB3 and supports K series procs too  

PS.  It also has mounting holes for S775 too, so HSF options are plenty


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 24, 2012)

man... one time i had this asus maximus gene... the original one. was a matx board and i dont think it was ever even released. 

wish i could find another one


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 24, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> man... one time i had this asus maximus gene... the original one. was a matx board and i dont think it was ever even released.
> 
> wish i could find another one



I remember that! I was trying to track it down for a while lol. It wasn't released in the US.


----------



## Frick (Jan 24, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> surprised to not see more gigabyte boards in here



Gigabyte really picked up with their LGA775 boards afaik. Before that they were kinda meh.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 24, 2012)

Here was my all time favorite S478 board. Even though the bios had no OCing features, this board got my Pentium 4 3.0Ghz with HT to 4Ghz on STOCK VOLTAGE stable! I was very surprised at this considering I was using SetFSB at the time. I ran it with 2GB DDR-400 and 6800 Ultra for a while couple years ago even had it under water. 






And my water loop!


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't have pictures at the moment, but

DFI LanParty UT NF4-D Ultra - Only one working DIMM, PCIe doesn't work, SATA doesn't work, Ethernet doesn't work, USB works when it feels like it... Basically one DIMM slot, all PCI slots and an IDE channel work. Reason I like it? It clocked 939 chips about 100 MHz higher than any other board I've owned (including several other NF4-D Ultras). It spent close to 5,000 hours subzero under phase-change cooling and about twelve hours subzero without insulation because I was lazy  This board has done 420 MHz HT speed

DFI LanParty UT CFX3200-DR - This board has done 290 MHz 2-2-2-5 dual channel with BH-5 RAM, 350 MHz 3-4-4-8 dual channel with TCCD RAM

Abit BH-6 - This board has "died" multiple times over the last.. Thirteen years I think, but keeps coming back to life. It's a hardy little bugger  My first overclocking experience that didn't require DIP switches or jumpers, my first SLI experience and my first overclock greater than 50%

Abit N7F-S - the board I used for the several years with my Socket 462 overclocking adventures. My first physical Vmod with the 3.3v rail going straight to the DIMM slots. My first proper subzero experience which didn't involve a coffee can full of DICE  Managed 265 MHz FSB


----------



## Slizzo (Jan 24, 2012)

My old socket 939 EVGA nForce4 SLI x16 edition motherboard.  Good clocker, and one of the few SLI motherboards with two full x16 PCI-E slots available.

Still soldiers on in the wife's rig. And the Opty 170 in it still does as well.


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 24, 2012)

Evga w555 sr-2 im realy loving it 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
every thing gets puted into teh case once i got my ram and cpu


----------



## Woomack (Jan 25, 2012)

Abit KV7 , much more solid than all I had on Nvidia chipset and cpu was clocking better
Gigabyte K8NS rev 1.0 ( s754 ) , even that I had DFI , GB was clocking better and was really solid that I can't say about DFI ( 3 or 4 RMA  ). 2nd revision was worse. 
DFI LANParty JR P45 T2RS , one of best clocking 775 boards and micro atx, no problems at all
ASUS CHV, maybe only ASUS that I had and I never had to complain for all bugs that are in previous models ( mainly BIOS related )
I had lot of boards and I don't even remember many of them but I have good reason to remember these above ( except CHV that I still own and I think I will use it for longer  ).


----------



## vladv (Jul 27, 2014)

DFI LANParty NF4SLI-DR Expert = best socket 939 motherboard built EVER!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 27, 2014)

Don't know the model but it was a Chaintech....was also my first computer show and computer show purchase...also the last motherboard I owned that didn't require a separate GFX.
That board seen 3 processor upgrades...Intel 486 SX 66mhz >AMD 5x86 p-75>Intel Pentium pro 133mhz...LOL


----------



## JunkBear (Jul 27, 2014)

Winfast (Foxconn) K8S760MG-6LRS
Socket 754 with a max of 2gigs DDR400
USB 2.0, Sata 1 and 800mhz hyper transport, AGP 8X
Even the onboard video was nice and it easy stable even with little overclock on regular voltage.


The thread of this: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/rig-for-xp-games.197899/#post-3092763


----------



## Jetster (Jul 27, 2014)

My current board. I've always had budget boards or boards that were refurbished and didn't quite work right. Somehow the planets have aligned and blessed me with an amazing board


----------



## Toothless (Jul 27, 2014)

Favorite? Maybe. It sure wins the award for "Board with more swear words thrown at it."

First brand-new desktop that I got during one year on Christmas had this thing in it. DDR2. AM2. Many new swear words were made while working on it.

*THE 
M2N78-LA (Violet)





*
Purdy huh?

No OCing tools. Crappy VRMs. NB heatsink was covered by the GPU. BUT!

OC'd my Athlon II X4 620 to 2.9ghz using NVIDIA Control Panel. 

Took my GTX660OC like a champ.

Won no awards for being pretty.

And as much of a POS it was, I still loved it. (Currently is being used by a friend. Still strong.)


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jul 27, 2014)

I was glad to see A-Bit and Soyo mentioned...not to mention the Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R which I couldn't kill...Loved that board.  Only sold it recently on ebay for more than I purchased it for originally.  Pays to keep the box and all the doo-dads that come with it....

I also had the MSI K8N Neo 4 Platinum with SLI.  For me...the MSI made me struggle to still like NForce 2 boards better than this one.  The MSI was a killer board it'd take everything I threw at it and beg for more.  It's only weakness was the plastic tab that held the sli chip in place, they broke easily.  I finally did get MSI to send a handful out to the house because I was going through them pretty fast.  This was my first SLI setup with eVGA 7800 GT's.

IF I had to choose a favorite though...well, I can't....Either of these three below I suppose.  Although, I'm only throwing in the Soyo, not for it's overclocking prowess...but because it was the most stable board I purchased during the era.  I literally beat the hell out of it.  Couldn't get it to overclock much though, but it ran very cool...and was extremely stable.

The A-Bit I had wasn't the more popular version of the NFS, but the S2G.  It performed flawlessly only to be replaced speedily when the AV8's came out.  Which is what I would choose as a favorite board of all time if I was pinned down, but as I mentioned...any of these three along with the Gigabyte and the MSI we're all top notch boards.

I can't remember the part number to the Soyo...Any help? Skt 939.  Actually wouldn't mind buying one of these again for nostalgia purposes....




The only picture of the MSI board I could find was when I switching over from liquid cooling to give silent or near silent computing a shot...this was my first attempt...check out that wiring mess.  I ended up going with a Lian Li V2100 and switching over to LGA 775 when it first came out.  I nabbed an e6600 pretty early on...but it almost didn't happen...I ordered my board and cpu from Monarch Computer....and I'm VERY sure I got just about the last order they shipped...I called them 15 times a day until it happened.  To refresh memories...

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1132728


----------



## HammerON (Jul 27, 2014)

ASUS Rampage Extreme III


----------



## Norton (Jul 27, 2014)

HammerON said:


> ASUS Rampage Extreme III



That board looks familiar! 

My favorite was the MSI DKA-790GX Platinum


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 28, 2014)

Quite possibly my favorite MB would be the Gigabyte EP45-UD3P.  Tough as hell, loads of BIOS options, and one sweet overclocker.  It's still in operation as my youngest son's rig with a QX9650, and upgraded with an M4 SSD and USB 3.0 add-in card.  one of the few socket 775 boards I found that will take all slots of DDR2 filled at their advertised speed, which is 1066.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 28, 2014)

*Epox EP-9NPA+ Ultra NForce 4 Socket 939 *
http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=1747


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow of all time, that is kinda hard for me to think about mostly because I have loved my motherboards pretty much equally lol.

I guess if I had to pick it would come down between my Crosshair V-Z and my abit that was on my Athlon 64.

Its a hard choice because that Abit was just so good and reliable but the Crosshair board is just such a cool looking board with a rich feature set.  

I guess ill choose the Abit, the reliability kept me so happy that I felt it was just a kick ass board in general.  I used to love seeing the Abit boot Screen with the AMD Athlon 64 Picture sitting next to it Right after seeing BFG logo come up showing my video card.  Abit made some fine boards back in the day on the 754 socket.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 28, 2014)

Either the Evga Classified E760 i had or my current Maximus VI Hero.


----------



## Vario (Jul 28, 2014)

Biostar NF4SLI-A9

Ran for a decade before it quit. Overclocked Opteron 144 (Socket 939) by ~1ghz!


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 28, 2014)

My current Sabertooth has me sold on ASUS and well Sabertooths forever more. Before that my Abit AT-8 32X which I ran with an Opty 170 and 2 X1900s all on water.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 28, 2014)

for good looking:






My Abit KN8_SLI is still working with a Opteron 165 320x9  I think it is the best board I had!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 28, 2014)

I would have to say my present crosshair v , looks good to a Man United fan and the features and bios are way better than anything I had before.
I would have voted for my old abit x38 quad Gt which was epic but the chv is a step above


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 28, 2014)

Two answers... 

#1) Abit ST6-Raid
#2) Maximus Formula x38

I do have a "thing" for my UD5H too


----------



## suraswami (Jul 28, 2014)

Best 2 Boards I had for OC Fun
1.  MSI 790FX-GD70 Socket AM3
2.  Abit NV8 - Socket 754

Both above boards can easily OC beyond 320 HTT.

Most stable and fast board
ECS GF8200A Black Series - Socket AM2+/AM3 - This is still going strong for 6+ yrs, running a OCed PII 810 @ 2.8.  Fast chispet.  Using it as one of my DEV servers, kind of become old VMs and backups storage.


----------



## Frick (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm still going with Abit NF7-S and Abit BE6-II (both 2.0). Of the ones I've had. Overclocking used to be so much fun.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 28, 2014)

Frick said:


> I'm still going with Abit NF7-S and Abit BE6-II (both 2.0). Of the ones I've had. Overclocking used to be so much fun.



I completely forgot about the BX6 Rev2, it was awesome.  1999 Review here:  http://www.anandtech.com/show/239


----------



## Frick (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh BX440, sweet BX440, you glorious thing you.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 28, 2014)

Thought of one more that would qualify as a favorite:  The ASUS P4P-800E Deluxe.  That was the first motherboard I owned that wasn't an OEM board which I had scrounged and tried to make work to my purpose.  I ended up using it for 3 full years through a steady succession of Northwood P4's.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jul 28, 2014)

Hmmm tough one. Having a hard time between these two.

Abit IC7 Max3:





 My Current Motherboard. X58A-OC:


----------



## natr0n (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Frick (Jul 28, 2014)

BTW, this Aopen AK33 board was fun because it had the text at the bottom. I regret I sold it all those years ago, would have been nice to still have.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 28, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> *Epox EP-9NPA+ Ultra NForce 4 Socket 939 *
> http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=1747


Loved that one, My house caught fire, my rig was on the floor when they began spraying to put it out, There were burnt capacitors and water damage. Cleaned it up, dried it off and the thing ran! Lost dual channel memory, but no bigs, worked perfectly, loved it. Still have the screwdriver that came with it!

Followed it up with this bad boy http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813123022

*EPoX EP-AD580XR*


----------



## FireFox (Jul 28, 2014)

ASUS P5SD2-FM/S


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 28, 2014)

For capability, I love my P9X79 Deluxe. It's everything you could ever want (sans the wireless being crap, but I think it's replaceable with a better adapter that can do at least 5Ghz N.) For a board that's going to be 3 years old from release in December, it's still pretty loaded. You might not notice it by looking at it, but there are 3 USB 3.0 hubs on this board, it is limited by PCI-E 2.0 1x for each hub (250MB/s) but for most purposes, that's a tolerable upper limit for each pair of USB 3.0 ports. Remember, it's almost 3 years old! 







For stability, I have a First International Computer motherboard with a 2.4Ghz Celeron in the attic that is so rugged that you can over-volt the crap out of it and it will just take it. It's one of those boards that you can "drag through the mud" so to speak and it will keep on chugging. It was right as SATA was coming out too. It had two 1.5Gbps SATA ports and 1Gbps ethernet. I even tried a drive on the SATA and copied data off of it using gigabit and saw 100MB/s. Not too shabby for a skt478 board and piece of shit CPU. I do have 2GB of DDR memory it could take. I could indeed bring it back to life if I wanted to, along with an AGP 4x Radeon 9200.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## KingPing (Jul 29, 2014)

Abit IP35 Pro

It was a super easy to overclock, very little vdroop, never had stability issues or degradation, very easy to flash bios (for the time), lots of features, long lifespan, went from a Pentium D920 through a C2D e8400 to finally a C2Q Q9550. Intuitive BIOS. It's still running rock solid as my server and (thanks to Steam) games streaming PC.

I love  this board. Sadly Abit is gone.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a few  favorites, but if I must choose one...it's the DFI LanParty P35-T2RS. I spent weeks and months researching my upgrade from my 4th RMA'd ASUS P965 Deluxe. The DFI is still running in a gaming rig for a friend too..such a champ of a board This board brought a whole new level to "every little detail" overclocking, especially in the memory department by allowing users to set an amazing array to eek out every little tiny bit of performance possible. Was a solid board on the OC front, did run a little toasty to the point I added a 40mm fan to the NB. But the fact that it's still running an OC'd e8400 like a boss is a true statement to a legacy of this brand, RIP... Oh ya and I did the pencil vDroop mod too! Worked great and lasted a loooooong time.






This board could OC with the best of em, and had so many solid features that boards twice it's price had. I love my current Asus board...but my next favorite easily goes to my P5Q Deluxe that I purchased Open Box from Newegg, which is also still running an OC'd Q9650 for a friend. I'd rate this board as my favorite overclocker for late-gen Core2's, it could hit amazing FSB speeds, ran cool and was ready for whatever...no Quads or Duals could hold it back. Was a true beast when it came to overclocking. Made it fun again!:






BUUUUUT, last but not least. An old friend by the name of Fitseries3 sold me some used parts he had...one of them being an Asus Sabertooth 55i... another board that's still running strong with an OC'd i5 760...this board was a beast. I'd give this the best looking and cleanest looking board I've ever owned. It OC'd that 760 like a champ, ran cool, stable, was easy as hell to tweak, a bit in the simple side but plenty potent. Probably the most stable board I've ever owned too.






The board that brought me to signing up to TPU and posting my OC results, the board that I bought months before buying my CPU (a P4-630 HT) and soldered resistors as a vDroop mod is the Asus AS8-v. Sure it was an economy board, it had plenty of get up and go. It was a beast among boards that I could afford on my paltry budget 10 years ago. I spent so many hours trying various blends of voltage and fsb settings to reach stable OC's. Eventually slapped a Zalman 7700 AlCu cooler on it, and at one point used an AC exhaust window panel and a dryer vent in the middle of a cold, dry, Montana winter to achieve amazing temp results..that was short lived in fear of condesation, but fun!






Sorry for the large post...it's tough to pick just one. Each of thse four has a story and are a favorite in one aspect or another. If only one could take the crown...man...you'd have to put a gun to my head...all are great boards and I spent hours researching before purchase, the riskiest being the P5Q, the DFI being better than expected, the 55i sabertooth being the most stable and best looking, and the AS8-v getting me back into OC-ing on a budget. My current Asus Z87-Pro is kinda fugly but it's grown on me and has shown it's a great OC-ing unit with an amazing WiFi adapter, amazing stability and hasn't let me down yet. I won't post a picture of that one though....as it hasn't earned what these boards have...yet.


----------



## nick_1992 (Jul 29, 2014)

DFI Lanparty DK 790 FX-B

Loved it back in the day in my old rig


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 29, 2014)

DFI NFII ULTRA B- 
http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/voltmods/113

Had so many moded bios and even these volt mods (i never did any volt mods just bios mods, worked flawless until NV pulled driver support for the gart after windows vista came out. Ocd 2 2500s to 3200 spec (266 Fsb Axp 2500-M and Vanilla unlocked)

Wish i had a NF7-S from abit (Either this or the Abit board ocd an Axp to 3.0Ghz)


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 29, 2014)

yogurt_21 said:


> Loved that one, My house caught fire, my rig was on the floor when they began spraying to put it out, There were burnt capacitors and water damage. Cleaned it up, dried it off and the thing ran! Lost dual channel memory, but no bigs, worked perfectly, loved it. Still have the screwdriver that came with it!
> 
> Followed it up with this bad boy http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813123022
> 
> *EPoX EP-AD580XR*


 Lol I still have that blue dual head screwdriver too!


----------



## Palladium (Jul 31, 2014)

Personally used? (note the all Rubicon caps, and cheaper than Asus, MSI, Gigabyte etc)






If I had started the hobby earlier it would be the BH6...They used to be so good until the A64 days in terms of OCing and price that it's a no brainer on which mobo manufacturer to pick.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 31, 2014)

Another I owned a long time back, Asrock S939 "Dual", now there was innovation back then, it has both PCI-E and an AGP slot!.............

http://www.asrock.com/mb/ULi/939Dual-SATA2/


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 31, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Another I owned a long time back, Asrock S939 "Dual", now there was innovation back then, it has both PCI-E and an AGP slot!.............
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/ULi/939Dual-SATA2/


I had something like that but it was on a skt775 board with a Pentium 4 630. It wasn't too bad, but asrock butchered the board by not giving me control of CPU voltage so I couldn't overclock more then 200Mhz. I had a grudge against ASRock for a while after that.


----------



## hat (Aug 1, 2014)

Intel D865PERL





Even though it was a limited board, and I never did any sort of overclocking with it (main system anyway, I did clock my GPU) it was with this board that my interest in computers really picked up and I began to learn most of what I know now! Also this was my first upgrade since I got really interested in PC gaming... I previously had a 2.8GHz P4 with some other board... I believe it was a 533MHz FSB chip. We tried to upgrade to a 3.0 800MHz chip, but the board didn't take it, so we got this board as an afterthought. I was quite excited to watch my uncle work on my computer at the time and install this stuff for me.

It was also my first casualty... somehow I fried the AGP port. I had a power supply that whined with an XFX 6800XT, but not with my old PNY Verto FX5200 Ultra I was upgrading from. The sound drove me mad, I was constantly swapping the cards back and forth thinking I was going nuts because nobody else could hear the sound... my parents couldn't hear it when I complained to them about it, and then I said "well maybe you can't hear it because of your age it's a really high frequency sound" and they got mad cause they thought I was calling them old! Perhaps I inadvertently did call them old but it was the truth and I can't really think of a nicer way to say it... it was then when I started to focus a lot of attention on power supplies and after some research I later got a Corsair VX450w and was then quite happy. I took the brands Silverstone, Seasonic, and Corsair (made by Seasonic anyways, at least they were at the time) to heart at that time as trustworthy brands. Of course with the PSU world being such a clusterfuck of "this PSU is this brand but it's actually made by these people with these components" and so on I'll always do research on any individual PSU I'm considering before I buy one.


----------



## Schmuckley (Aug 1, 2014)

That's not me..that's Alatar..but..whatever.. Crosshair V!
When all else fails,Crosshair V will not 

tbh ..for 0 problems I'm liking the Maximus 7 Gene ..boots fast..(when you don't do super-training..lol) stable..starts every time!





err...It's under there,somewhere.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 1, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> I had something like that but it was on a skt775 board with a Pentium 4 630. It wasn't too bad, but asrock butchered the board by not giving me control of CPU voltage so I couldn't overclock more then 200Mhz. I had a grudge against ASRock for a while after that.


 That was the same with mine but there was a hard mod to give a fixed higher VCore depending on what regulator you used, I got an electronics repair guy I know to do it for me so I got a little more juice.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 1, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> That was the same with mine but there was a hard mod to give a fixed higher VCore depending on what regulator you used, I got an electronics repair guy I know to do it for me so I got a little more juice.


The fact is that it erked me since I had worse and cheaper boards that could do more. That made me move to MSI for boards for a little while. The MSI 975X Platnum Power Up edition wasn't too bad, I liked that board. My friend still has it and works great. He's bad about cleaning the tower out, so I don't both OC'ing it for him. Unfortunately the entire time I owned it, I didn't have cooling good enough to really see how far that E6600 and 975X could go, but never got the chance.


----------

